# 1974 sailboat conversion to micro skiff



## FishmanBob87




----------



## Battfisher

Cool! Turning a displacement hull into a planing hull! I'll definitely be watching this one - should have some unique lines.


----------



## yobata

Are you planning on a split tail, solo skiff type of a skiff? Looking forward to seeing the results!


----------



## FishmanBob87

yobata said:


> Are you planning on a split tail, solo skiff type of a skiff? Looking forward to seeing the results!


Yes sir, plans are for a split tail transom. It will also have a few other features... manual trim tab to help with planing due to the change in the stern, built in livewell with raw water feed and a 28"x 16"x 8" fish box to start. Plan on it being a bad little rig I can take 15 or 20 miles offshore on a nice day or just chase stripers with on the beach


----------



## FishmanBob87




----------



## FishmanBob87




----------



## FishmanBob87

I have a few more bulkheads cut and fit but the above pictures are of the transom being dry fit. Everything will be coated with and installed with West Systems Epoxy. The entire stern area in general with be reinforced with HD woven roving to help not with the weight of the new 6hp engine but with the torque it will put of the boat itself. The actual "transom" will have a 2nd "fo" bulkhead fit it and I plan on pouring a 1" thick solid glass transom with the maple exposed on the exterior for a classy finish look


----------



## jmrodandgun

FishmanBob87 said:


> Plan on it being a bad little rig I can take 15 or 20 miles offshore on a nice day


Ok, you got my attention. I'm going to need to know more about this plan.


----------



## FishmanBob87

jmrodandgun said:


> Ok, you got my attention. I'm going to need to know more about this plan.


Lol, Such as??


----------



## SilentHunter

How thin is that sailboat.. that a laser hull? 

I would core the entire hull with the green foam board that would be badass


----------



## Net 30

Looks 


SilentHunter said:


> How thin is that sailboat.. that a laser hull?
> 
> I would core the entire hull with the green foam board that would be badass


Looks like an old Sunfish to me..............


----------



## FingerLakesTM

FishmanBob87 said:


> Lol, Such as??


Hows the project going? I'm pumped you're working on this as I'm working on getting ahold of a hull to start a similar project and am really interested in how you find it to be working.


----------



## Thomasmatt1015

Hey did you ever get it done? I just bought an old sunfish. I’m wanting to do the same thing to mine but not sure how I’m going to build the transom since it’s such a thin hull.


----------



## nautilott

Thomasmatt1015 said:


> Hey did you ever get it done? I just bought an old sunfish. I’m wanting to do the same thing to mine but not sure how I’m going to build the transom since it’s such a thin hull.


Just a heads up...those Sunfish were very light and without the centerboard down, their lateral stability may not met your comfort zone for a fishing skiff. You might want to splash it without the cb and see what you think before committing to the time and $$.


----------



## Andrew Pienovi

FishmanBob87 said:


> View attachment 9956


Have you finished this yet? What is the height from bottom of the keel to the transom without building it up?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

FishmanBob must have sailed off into the sunset back in 2017. Looks like he was a member for 4 days.


----------



## Rhardee3

Battfisher said:


> Cool! Turning a displacement hull into a planing hull! I'll definitely be watching this one - should have some unique lines.


I’m doing something similar to mine, except I’m cutting 13 inches off the back of the boat to widen transom and building up the whole transom section to handle a 4to 6 hp outboard, gonna put a bow mount trolling motor on the deck as well


----------



## Rhardee3

Andrew Pienovi said:


> Have you finished this yet? What is the height from bottom of the keel to the transom without building it up?


I’m doing something similar and the total is gonna be somewhere in the 10 11 inch range


----------

